# Donnie's October Vacation...



## TIMBERGHOST (Oct 23, 2012)

Hello All.

Had a good week in Harris County and a great weekend in Hall County chasing Whitetails with my good buddy Torben (Thorsbow) from Denmark. Torben wasn't able to connect this year but he saw lots of deer  for certain. 

Al graciously posted my pix for me as I don't have a clue as to how its done. Thanks Al. 

This past Friday morning I tried a new spot in Harris County and had a good sized and clueless spike stop right under me and present the perfect shot at about 0800.  Had to pass on him though… QDM.  Around 1030 I eased on down the tree real quiet like. My intent was to try and  vacate the area while leaving as small a footprint as possible. While I was bent over attempting to quietly put my pack and climbing stand together a smallish deer showed up about 20 yards away and was checking me out with that bobble headed curiosity they are famous for. I froze and averted my eyes. When the deer lost interest and started feeding I reached for my bow. The deer caught the movement and looked at me again but the wind was in my favor and it eventually  began to feed again. When I  nocked an arrow I was rewarded with more scrutiny. I thought the jig was up but the deer again put its head down for more acorns. I figured the deer had had enough chances so I drew my bow, focused on the elbow, and released my arrow. It was one of the Coral Snake pattern woodies I made back in August which I had tipped with a Wensel Woodman.  The arrow found the sweet spot and the deer dropped like a stone unable to run because his off side leg was pinned by the WW. A Coup de Gras shot ended his struggle quickly and mercifully. It is my custom to let buttons walk when I know they are buttons but sometimes you gotta ground check ‘em. Sorry little buddy!  He wasn't  very big but he’ll sure eat mighty fine! An alert deer from 20 yards on the ground with a wooden arrow that I made. Cool. 

Saturday morning I was in Hall County standing up in my climber and leaning against one of my favorite trees at NGT (about 1000) when I saw a flash of movement to my right. Coming down the main game trail was Wile E Coyote himself and he was on a mission looking for certain trouble. I didn’t budge until he walked  under my stand but when he did I quickly and quietly picked up my bow, drew it, and pointed the arrow in the direction the coyote was travelling. When the coyote filled my site window I dropped the string.  The Wensel Woodsman Elite severed the ‘yotes spine on impact and invaded his chest cavity. He rolled down the slope and continued to struggle below me until I felt a twinge of pity and delivered him from his torment with a second arrow.   

Sunday morning I put Torben in my “yote tree” and I headed back for the Blazer parked at the pavilion. It had been a long week of 0430 wake ups and I was tired. I really didn’t want to fool with a deer if I shot one because I had to get Torben to the airport in ATL by 1430.  I was thinking a nap in the truck was a good idea until I got halfway back to the pavilion and thought, “What the heck? I can nap in my climber.”  After I got settled in it was @ 0715 and I sat down and went to sleep. My bow was cradled in the wrap around rail of my Summit without an arrow on the string as is my custom. At @ 0800 I was awakened by that tell-tale sound of crunching leaves under hooves. I spotted the deer coming toward me fast and I quickly stood up, pulled an arrow off my quiver, nocked it, and drew my bow. The doe caught the movement but it was too late. She was already in range and I had already loosed the arrow before she had decided to bolt. The arrow caught her high and back but that “doggone” Wensel Elite opened up a sizable hole and severed her aorta. She ran a good ways (200 yards?) but the trail she left was one even Ronnie Milsap could follow. She was a good doe and I gave thanks for the success of the hunt and for finding the doe quickly. Torben had a doe walk right under him around 0800 too but he just could not get a shot. With Torben's help I was able to get the animal field quartered and in the cooler (per Chris Spikes' tutorial) by 1100. Torben made it to the airport with time to spare and I went back to TN. 

Hope y'all are having a great Hunting Season too!


----------



## gurn (Oct 23, 2012)

Cant wait ta see the pics and hear the story.


----------



## Al33 (Oct 23, 2012)

Congrat's Donnie!!!


----------



## dm/wolfskin (Oct 23, 2012)

Looks like a heck of a hunt. Congrats. I like the way that coyote looks, DEAD. mIKe


----------



## longbowdave1 (Oct 23, 2012)

Nice shooting!


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Oct 23, 2012)

Nice hunt fur sure!
One less Yote to boot!


----------



## charlie 2 arrow (Oct 23, 2012)

like the way that 'yote looks too, you had a good hunt fer sure congrats on that nice tender lookin' doe!


----------



## dpoole (Oct 24, 2012)

awesome week congrat


----------



## ChrisSpikes (Oct 24, 2012)

Good deal! That's a heck of a weekend!


----------



## Jake Allen (Oct 24, 2012)

Way to go Donnie; I am proud for you buddy!  

Good pictures, thanks.


----------



## ngabowhunter (Oct 24, 2012)

You sure had a good time, congrats.


----------



## pine nut (Oct 24, 2012)

Congrats Donnie,  way to go!


----------



## johnweaver (Oct 27, 2012)

Way to go!!!   Meat in the freezer and one less fawn killer in the woods!!!


----------



## thorsbow (Oct 29, 2012)

Just want to say; being a guest with Donnie is a TREAT, putting me in all his secret spots and out of his way to be a perfect host. 
The fact that I was not able to close the deal, just mean that I have to come back next year ( I would have anyway) Torben


----------



## Blueridge (Oct 29, 2012)

Good job , congrats


----------

